# Sous Vide Chuckie and London Broil



## sqwib (Jan 24, 2017)

Original Post found Here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks great!
How long at what temp?


----------

